# Transplanting Colorado Blue Spruce



## Glock2240 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have not had very good luck with Colorado Blue Spruce in the past. I originally had 213 that I bought from WalMart that I planted in the spring of 07 and 08. WalMart has a one year guarantee on their trees and I would return the dead trees before the one year expired. This spring I returned 60 trees but was unable to transplant the new trees before having to leave for a job in another state and not returning until well into the summer. I have kept the trees well watered and they look very good, but are extremely root bound in their 3 gal containers. One of my daughters that lives 2000 miles away, has always had a green thumb, told me I needed to get some root simulator to put on the roots when I plant them this fall. What are some good tips that others have had with Blue Spruce that might help me be more successful?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 3, 2009)

Glock2240 said:


> ... but are extremely root bound in their 3 gal containers. O.....get some root simulator to put on the roots when I plant them this fall.




Root stimulator isn't going to cure being root bound. More growth isn't the answer, _proper _growth is, and root bound growth isn't proper growth. Once those roots start going around, they will simply choke themselves as they grow.

As for tips for success: here are two:


Stop buying from Wal-Mart. Since you are buying that quantity, you should be able to get a good deal from a reputable nursery.

Don't buy them until you are ready to plant them.


----------



## Glock2240 (Oct 3, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Root stimulator isn't going to cure being root bound. More growth isn't the answer, _proper _growth is, and root bound growth isn't proper growth. Once those roots start going around, they will simply choke themselves as they grow.
> 
> As for tips for success: here are two:
> 
> ...



Mark
Should I bust the root ball up before planting?
Tim


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 4, 2009)

At a minimum, you need to get rid of any girdling roots. But really, you need an arborist's advice on this.


----------

